# Favorite Online Clothing Store



## triccc (Aug 22, 2007)

What are some of your favorite places to shop for clothing online?

right now I like americanapparel.net


----------



## nics1972 (Aug 23, 2007)

www.spiegel.com
www.newport-news.com
www.coldwatercreek.com
www.chadwicks.com


----------



## chocodcocoa (Aug 26, 2007)

i like karmaloop... but i don't order much from them anymore :S


----------



## righteothen (Aug 26, 2007)

I really like Eddie Bauer.  I'm tall, and they are really good about carrying talls in most fashions.  Not the most stylish, but definitely nice.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Aug 27, 2007)

AsiaJam
Figleaves (for underwears)
Zappos (for shoes)
GoJane
Ann Taylor
Wet Seal

I wish H&M would just put up an online store already. The closest one to me is where my family lives, eight-hundred miles away


----------



## cocolulu (Aug 27, 2007)

Mango
Free People

I also like Zara, but they don't have an online store :/


----------



## dollypink (Aug 27, 2007)

www.asos.com

i look a lot but i never seem to buy much though!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 27, 2007)

Bebe.com and mango.com


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 27, 2007)

i like asos.com too!


----------



## brittdelano (Jun 13, 2011)

flirtcatalog.com


----------



## naturallyfab (Jun 18, 2011)

glam8babe said:


> i like asos.com too!



 	me too! I also really like american apparel and zappos!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 19, 2011)

i like being things from asos.com


----------



## mercurysmile (Jun 21, 2011)

oldnavy.ca
  	This past year they've had these ridiculous $2 for tees and $2 for khakis clearance or mis-price. Great for essentials, plus the bf also messes up his khakis with dirty work so these were great for him.

  	For fashion:
  	asos.com


----------



## somesymbol (Jul 18, 2012)

urbanoutfitters.com
tprbt.com
asos.com

  	 It visit the website often. I like that.


----------



## wangdoofunsukh (Aug 1, 2012)

Mine is jabong, flipkart, indiatimes


----------



## urshz (Aug 15, 2012)

asos and asos marketplace, etsy


----------



## Mamachette (Aug 29, 2012)

rockworldeast.com has a lot of band shirts that i like and some other cool stuff for gifting
Asos.com is the best for dresses and hard to find anywhere else pieces


----------



## Varun (Sep 13, 2012)

Mine favorite online store that make me crazy about Fashion and fashion world are .......
  	Yepme.com
  	Asos.com
  	marieclaire.com


----------



## sofiamc (Sep 23, 2012)

zippos.com


----------



## bemugg124 (Oct 7, 2012)

I like Zara, but they just have a few style on line.


----------



## CharlieKelly (Oct 12, 2012)

Anntaylor.com
  	Loft.com
  	I think I hardly buy from any other stores anymore


----------



## Violetsmoke (Oct 15, 2012)

American Apparel Banana Republic American Eagle


----------



## nuclearteeth (Nov 2, 2012)

ASOS
  	Nasty Gal
  	J.Crew (I much prefer shopping online)
  	Ann Taylor/Loft online (Ditto)


----------



## chloe888 (May 20, 2013)

I visit a website called shopfromshop.com and I LOVE the shoes and dresses and pants and shirts and pretty much everything but I am always hesitant to purchase even though they have a return policy. does anybody think it's okay to buy from them or should I just save my money?


----------



## illestVee (Jul 5, 2013)

Asos for nights out Zara and zappos for heels American apparel and urban outfitters for regular days outfits


----------



## GoldenGirl (Jul 6, 2013)

I ADORE ASOS!  I think 3/4 of my closet is full of clothes from there.  Free shipping to the US, free returns and when they have a sale they have a SALE.


----------



## stormm (Jul 6, 2013)

GoldenGirl said:


> I ADORE ASOS!  I think 3/4 of my closet is full of clothes from there.  Free shipping to the US, free returns and when they have a sale they have a SALE.


	i agree! i found so many cute stuff for incredible prices from their sales and i love not paying shipping!


----------



## JaMK (Jul 29, 2013)

I like gojane and karmaloop


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 29, 2013)

- Mainly ASOS, because of the free shipping too. Although the quality of their brand isn't that good a lot of the times. 
  	- Zara
  	- Oysho
  	- Cos: LOVE the style, but it's sometimes overpriced
  	- Yoox: It's the only place where I can get designer stuff for affordable prices.
  	- & Other Stories: I have ordered there twice, but returned everything, cause it looked so different than on the webiste and didn't fit. I do love the style though, so I'm sure I will find something someday.
  	- ebay: mainly for accessories
  	- H&M: only for basics like underwear.
  	- Vila(/Vero Moda/Only)


----------



## buthekitch (Aug 11, 2013)

I think most of my online shopping(clothing) is from Asos.


----------



## LastContrast (Sep 14, 2013)

Asos is great! especially for their plus size/petite size ranges. Amazon has some super good deals at times as well, on things like denim.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 15, 2013)

I've been loving ASOS lately. I'm also happy H&M now has online shopping in the US.


----------



## topdiva (Sep 25, 2013)

http://www.asos.com/ is awesome! http://www.polyvore.com/ is cool as well
  there are other sites like http://www.trendzystreet.com/ its picking up really fast, selected fashion clothing and accessories not like most sites which have tons and tons of options leaving you all confused lol


----------



## Melody743281 (Jun 30, 2014)

I like the following two sites!
www.overstock.com
www.alizeebridal.com


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 30, 2014)

shopbop & ssense - great sales!
theoutnet
urbanoutfitters 
zara - too chaotic in person, but I do damage online 
topshop @ the bay 
 jcrew/jcrew factory


----------



## Anisawhite (Jul 2, 2014)

I m scarf lover...
  so i was searching for beautiful summer scarves website and i just found ElaboreStore.com
  i was amazed to see the offers, combo packs summer new arrivals and many more.... 

  so mine is Elaborestore beacuse : they offer
  * free shipping
  * Cash on delivery
  * moreover their quality is also very fine ... 
  must try it


----------



## GorgeousDiva09 (Aug 5, 2014)

Recently got a Leather Jacket from an online store


----------



## oliviajames (Aug 6, 2014)

cocolulu said:


> I also like Zara, but they don't have an online store :/


  There are many best online stores from where we can buy beautiful dresses. But when i was going for a tour in pakistan then the shop i found for beauty and fashionable thing was http://www.stylentips.com/. I do not know it is still providing good things or not. But i am sharing this from my experience. I have bought 5 beautiful dresses from them and i am very satisfied from there service.


----------



## Barbie1 (Aug 31, 2014)

my favs

  1. Shopbop
  2. kitson
  3.shopdivine
  4.shopunicamelrose
  5. singer22.com
  6. pinkmascara.com
  7.blueheavenbotique.com
  8.caciquebotique.com
  9. planetblue.com
  10.thetrendbotique.com
  11.revolveclothing.com
  12. botiquetoyou.com
  13. madisonlosangeles.com


----------



## MrsRabbit88 (Sep 4, 2014)

ASOS
  H&M
  Zara
  American Eagle - I love their jeans.


----------



## bunnypoet (Sep 12, 2014)

I love the following clothing websites: Urban Outfitters, Shopbop, FreePeople, Nordstrom, Macy's, and Revolve Clothing.


----------



## lemonzest (Sep 28, 2014)

I am obsessed with Black Milk Clothing.


----------



## nt234 (Sep 28, 2014)

My favorite online clothing store hands down is ASOS. River Island would be tied with ASOS, but you can't beat ASOS' shipping compared to River Island's


----------



## Melbade (Oct 1, 2014)

My favorites :
  ASOS
  Forever 21
  New Look
  H&M
  Mango
  Camaieu


----------



## Cassie Zhang (Apr 15, 2015)

Dear-Fashion.com
Dresseslover.com


----------



## Beryl (May 24, 2016)

I like ASOS, my teen DD  16 buys there often ,and sometimes I do find some clothes for myself at 56 it is hard finding mature fashion in a plussize.


----------



## Beryl (May 24, 2016)

Dress got delivered today at my door.


----------



## FiftyOne (May 29, 2016)

I seldom buy branded clothes but If I do have enough budget, I go for top brands of clothings like Zara, Topshop, Mango , H&M  and Forever 21.


----------



## toupeemoor (May 29, 2016)

FiftyOne said:


> I seldom buy branded clothes but If I do have enough budget, I go for top brands of clothings like Zara, Topshop, Mango , H&M  and Forever 21.



I love Mango and Zara!


----------



## SharonElizabeth (Jul 7, 2016)

I shop online at department stores and Kohls to get a look and see if the outfits I want to try on are in store, DSW for shoes, and swimsuitsforall for my swimsuits.


----------



## MelvinWells (Oct 25, 2016)

I prefer this site for shopping online cloth.
Bebe.com
coldwatercreek.com
chadwicks.com


----------



## garciaclark (Nov 5, 2016)

Best Online Store are:-

OVS | Online Clothes Shopping and Online Shop
Italist - Italian designer Luxury Fashion for Men & Women
Bershka Italia online moda donna e uomo - Acquista le ultime tendenze
GAUDI : Home | Official Site of the Italian Brand | Fall Winter 16/17


----------



## Becterrech61 (Nov 8, 2016)

My favorite online store is Boutiqueken.


----------



## juraseka (Jul 27, 2017)

It's not super high quality but with a husband and child that wear out clothes way too quickly, I love Kohl's! They always have sales and the clothes last just as long for us as higher brand names. Plus they are always giving away Kohls Cash and having amazing deals!


----------



## patriciaringca (Aug 28, 2017)

wow there is so many stuff  I like American Apparel, Urban Outfitters, Boohoo and CalibreApparel.com


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Sep 13, 2017)

I prefer Asos and Kadaza.


----------



## A.H.A.H (Oct 30, 2017)

lyst.com  
revolve.com
promopure.com


----------



## redswan (Oct 31, 2017)

amazon and macy's are 2 of my fave online shops.


----------



## bailsquad (Nov 5, 2017)

zappos
ann taylor
asos


----------



## AaronCraigie (Apr 3, 2018)

I mostly shop from Amazon.


----------



## Tinkerbell79 (Apr 3, 2018)

I like Lane Bryant, Target and Amazon!


----------



## Abhy (Jun 8, 2018)

I recommended this brand The Window Shop Cafe - Find custom & trending products like Boots Cheers!


----------



## Shopaholicc (Jan 8, 2019)

For me it will be boohoo, asos, plt and the works for some books .


----------



## WalterBradford (Jan 9, 2019)

Amazon is the best one for me.


----------

